# Happy Birthday.....To ME!!



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

So that I can indulge my personality disorder I would like to wish myself a happy birthday!!

A year older, still no wiser and twice as ugly!!

Thats is all.

Btw reps will be accepted instead of presents :devil2:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Sending you some gainz, Birthday boy.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Happy bday Verno you OAP.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Happy birthday dear


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

happy birthday


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy birthday to you

Happy birthday to you

Happy birthday you sexy b4stard

Happy birthday to you

Sending a bald, speccy stripper over........


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Happy birthday. May lord bless you a healthy life :beer:


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Happy birthday old timer, aren't you nearly as old as Bonzo now?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Happy birthday mate always remember growing older is a privilege denied to many! :beer:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Gary29 said:


> Happy birthday old timer, aren't you nearly as old as Bonzo now?


Thank you very much all. You've cheered me up no end!!

Bugger off Gary, I'm 35!!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> View attachment 115500


Yeah cheers mate!



FelonE said:


> Happy birthday to you
> 
> Happy birthday to you
> 
> ...


So about this stripper mate.........


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Happy Birthday - sending a Ladyboy to you. Very sexy & big nongchai (dick)!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Yeah cheers mate!
> 
> So about this stripper mate.........


Give me 5........just putting me pants on and oiling up


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Happy birthday, have a great day!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Love and kisses birthday bear

Xx


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Give me 5........just putting me pants on and oiling up


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Thank you all v much for the birthday wishes. You are all v kind :crying:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

happy birthday big boi seee u lateer


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> happy birthday big boi seee u lateer


God I'm gonna be sore! :scared:


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

@‌Verno

Here's some birthday chocolate for you


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Verno said:


> So that I can indulge my personality disorder I would like to wish myself a happy birthday!!
> 
> A year older, still no wiser and twice as ugly!!
> 
> ...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What you get for your birthday then, apart from a streched rectum?



:lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

nitrogen said:


>


You still about then?

The first steps to recuperation are admission


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Again everyone I would like to say thank you for all your birthday wishes 

This is by no means a shameless bump :innocent:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Verno said:


> Again everyone I would like to say thank you for all your birthday wishes
> 
> This is by no means a shameless bump :innocent:


Happy birthday bud


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

babyarm said:


> Happy birthday bud


lol cheers mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Happy birthday young man...

You pissed yet?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday yoof!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> Happy birthday young man...
> 
> You pissed yet?


Nah mate cutting 



TELBOR said:


> Happy Birthday yoof!


Cheers Rob :thumbup1:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Verno said:


> You still about then?
> 
> The first steps to recuperation are admission







Thought I wish happy Birthday


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

nitrogen said:


> Thought I wish happy Birthday


Lol thank you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Put a fvcking hole in my favourite stripper suspenders ffs. Be round in a bit @Verno


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Put a fvcking hole in my favourite stripper suspenders ffs. Be round in a bit @Verno


Mate for you I'd wait till next year :wub:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Mate for you I'd wait till next year :wub:


I'll be there soon. Ran out of oil too so just went Lidls for some Utterly Butterly


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'll be there soon. Ran out of oil too so just went Lidls for some Utterly Butterly


I've got jam. Toast after????


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I've got jam. Toast after????


Body shots with Stawberry Jam ftw


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Body shots with Stawberry Jam ftw


Now im getting excited!! Fcuk the cut, bring on the Hartleys!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Now im getting excited!! Fcuk the cut, bring on the Hartleys!!!


Victoria Sponge between me ass cheeks.....let's go


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Victoria Sponge between me ass cheeks.....let's go


Nah...... Too far :nono:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Nah...... Too far :nono:


Thought I might of gone too far tbh


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Thought I might of gone too far tbh


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday bud xx


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


>


Why thank you Miss M :wink:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> Happy Birthday bud xx
> 
> View attachment 115509


Cheers ya ole bastid!

Uncanny likeness :huh:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Cheers ya ole bastid!
> 
> Uncanny likeness :huh:


I thought that too


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> I thought that too


He has got slightly more hair............... Oh and a bit more muscle :crying:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> He has got slightly more hair............... Oh and a bit more muscle :crying:


he also has a bit of pip going on :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> he also has a bit of pip going on :lol:


And my sorta gyno! :lol:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

@Grace45

@Skye666

@stephaniex

@BeingReborn

@Pinky

@Flubs

@MissMartinez

@Loveleelady

@Lotte

@allah

@Kristina

@DLChappers

@cant think of any more..?

Bit of a sausage festival in here, sure Vernette's bi at least?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

How have I only just found out its your birthday!!!!!!! Happy birthday @Verno!!!! Let's go get a wispa and share!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

superpube said:


> @Grace45
> 
> @Skye666
> 
> ...


Lol I think you've about covered it mate!

It may surprise a few to know, but I'm completely straight!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> How have I only just found out its your birthday!!!!!!! Happy birthday @Verno!!!! Let's go get a wispa and share!!!! Xxxx


I've already got the wispa, you just need to open your front door :devil2:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> I've already got the wispa, you just need to open your front door :devil2:


ohh sir!! Your a diamond you!!!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Verno said:


> It may surprise a few to know, but I'm completely straight!


Bollocks mate. I'm clearly just not trying hard enough


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> ohh sir!! Your a diamond you!!!


Errrr I'm now in unfamiliar territory.......... Usually by now it's sirens, police, crying and restraining orders 



superpube said:


> Bollocks mate. I'm clearly just not trying hard enough


Hahahahaha :clap: :clap:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Lol I think you've about covered it mate!
> 
> It may surprise a few to know, but I'm completely straight!


You're straight? Umm something has come up mate I can't make it now


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> You're straight? Umm something has come up mate I can't make it now


I'm now all outta likes ladies. Thank you all v much!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> I'm now all outta likes ladies. Thank you all v much!


We can just rub nuts though still. That's not gay


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> We can just rub nuts though still. That's not gay


seeing as its you mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@superpube Oi!! Wtf is that all about?????









Fcukin allah!!!!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> @superpube Oi!! Wtf is that all about?????
> 
> View attachment 115510


i was gunna say the same lol.. Asif you don't already have his phone number 



FelonE said:


> We can just rub nuts though still. That's not gay


yep this is true.. As long as there's no eye contact I think


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> i was gunna say the same lol.. Asif you don't already have his phone number


I'm still waiting for you to send it nob!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Verno said:


> @superpube Oi!! Wtf is that all about?????
> 
> View attachment 115510
> 
> ...


hey man, private dance, chat about his veiny muscle, whatever..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> I'm still waiting for you to send it nob!


it cost me a £100 Amazon gift card mate so no chance..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> it cost me a £100 Amazon gift card mate so no chance..


Lol



superpube said:


> hey man, private dance, chat about his veiny muscle, whatever..


Hmmmm intradesting!!


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

'Birthday there, la.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't need a tag mate. I'll dance for you any day.

All the best big fella. :thumb:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!!  xxx


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

happy birthday mate hope youve had a good fckin blow out :thumbup1:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

superpube said:


> @Grace45
> 
> @Skye666
> 
> ...


You're in the s**t sunshine! :angry:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ultrasonic said:


>


Thank you v much squire 



vetran said:


> happy birthday mate hope youve had a good fckin blow out :thumbup1:


No as I'm cutting.....but Vet......I found a slug......and guess what? IT HAS EARS!!!!



Lotte said:


> You're in the s**t sunshine! :angry:


Oh dear superpube, your fcuked mate!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Big Vern....may I wish you a very very happy birthday......and although I don't approve of needless nekkididity.....especially with marigolds.....I have searched for a gift I thought you may like....


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Big Vern....may I wish you a very very happy birthday......and although I don't approve of needless nekkididity.....especially with marigolds.....I have searched for a gift I thought you may like....


Ta flubs. I'll save that for later


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Lotte said:


> You're in the s**t sunshine! :angry:


Nothing new there


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Verno said:


> Ta [Redacted]. I'll save that for later


one doesn't know what one means, however, I will pass on the explanation thank you.... :whistling:

 ......wishing you health, hope and happiness..........


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Flubs said:


> one doesn't know what one means, however, I will pass on the explanation thank you.... :whistling:
> 
> ......wishing you health, hope and happiness..........


Thank you flubs


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy birthday you old bastard :beer:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Archaic said:


> Happy birthday you old bastard :beer:


lol cheers dude :beer:


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

superpube said:


> @Grace45
> 
> @Skye666
> 
> ...





superpube said:


> @Lotte
> 
> @allah
> 
> ...


F*ck's sake, can't even do a quiet bit of lurking...

anyway happy birthday you old f*cker.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BeingReborn said:


> F*ck's sake, can't even do a quiet bit of lurking...
> 
> anyway happy birthday you old f*cker.


Err less of the old but thank you


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy birthday man! ..... what? I missed it? ......time difference mate and international date line....and greenwich mean time and all that technical stuff....


----------



## fitasian (Oct 2, 2015)

Have a good one


----------

